# Starting TL Pay - 20 years experience



## rjt44 (May 13, 2020)

What is the starting pay for a TL? I am making about $17 an hour and am approaching 20 years at Target. I was hoping for $4 raise at least but could it be less based on region?


----------



## Kaitii (May 13, 2020)

tl w 20 yrs only makes 17?

ouch


----------



## rjt44 (May 13, 2020)

TM now


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2020)

17 to 21 for a tl. Depending on the metro area. You can ask for money.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 13, 2020)

Starting pay at my store for TL is $17. That will go up as the starting rate for others gets increased. While I can’t say it will never happen, it’s so not likely that they would give you a $4 raise. Chances are maybe you’d get $1.50-$2 raise starting out. Does depend on area but they also don’t pay extra for having keys anymore either. But then again. If you ask and get $4- kuddos to you


----------



## Xanatos (May 13, 2020)

targetuser said:


> Starting pay at my store for TL is $17. That will go up as the starting rate for others gets increased. While I can’t say it will never happen, it’s so not likely that they would give you a $4 raise. Chances are maybe you’d get $1.50-$2 raise starting out. Does depend on area but they also don’t pay extra for having keys anymore either. But then again. If you ask and get $4- kuddos to you


They'd still do the full $4 raise because it's a pay grade change.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 13, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> They'd still do the full $4 raise because it's a pay grade change.


Granted it’s been awhile since I got a promotion to TL but it sure wasn’t a $4 jump. Probably because I was already over the min start. Maybe if you make $13 which is the min and get promoted you’d get the $4. But if you are already over it. As I said, kuddos to anyone who gets that but i’d be surprised


----------



## rjt44 (May 13, 2020)

Thanks guys. What about health benefits? Do I have to wait until next fiscal year when hours are over 30 a week? Or does promotion qualify as open enrollment?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2020)

rjt44 said:


> Thanks guys. What about health benefits? Do I have to wait until next fiscal year when hours are over 30 a week? Or does promotion qualify as open enrollment?


No. Benefits are based on 29.5 weekly average for hourly tl or tm.


----------



## allnew2 (May 13, 2020)

rjt44 said:


> What is the starting pay for a TL? I am making about $17 an hour and am approaching 20 years at Target. I was hoping for $4 raise at least but could it be less based on region?


You’ve been with target for almost 20 years and just now you become a lead ? My receiver makes 24.39$ and his been there for 17


----------



## JohnSith373 (May 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> You’ve been with target for almost 20 years and just now you become a lead ? My receiver makes 24.39$ and his been there for 17


Has the pay cap for TMs been removed? I thought it was $19, maybe $21 in higher COL areas.


----------



## rjt44 (May 13, 2020)

I was a TL previously but in early 2000s. I’ve done other jobs as primary income but it’s time to move up with target again over anything else.


----------



## jackandcat (May 14, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> No. Benefits are based on 29.5 weekly average for anyone.


  Specifically, for hourly TMs in the stores. From what I researched, ETLs, SDs, and other Corporate staff (like those working in District Offices) are eligible for full benefits packages much sooner than store-based hourly TMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 14, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Specifically, for hourly TMs in the stores. From what I researched, ETLs, SDs, and other Corporate staff (like those working in District Offices) are eligible for full benefits packages much sooner than store-based hourly TMs.


The op is a tl & is hourly.
Exempt ones are etl, sd, etc which do get benefits faster. You are correct, there.


----------



## YugTegrat (May 14, 2020)

I believe the structure is an additional $0.50 for each year of experience, capping out at $2 for 4 years and up. That's on paper though. In practice, it largely depends on your leadership, so it could be more or less than that.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 14, 2020)

My rule of thumb is to only switch a jobs for AT LEAST a 15% pay bump.

Remember everything is negotiable and make sure you get it in writing.

That being said you are at a disadvantage because they know what you make now.


----------



## soyaxo (May 14, 2020)

I'm not with Target anymore, but I did get a $2 raise with less than six months experience in my new role (Sales Associate -> Department Lead). I was already the highest paid entry-level associate, but I did have 4 years with Target to use to demonstrate my experience. Ask for more.


----------



## rjt44 (May 14, 2020)

Was offered 4 and asked for 5...we shall see. Thanks to all for the insight.


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2020)

rjt44 said:


> Was offered 4 and asked for 5...we shall see. Thanks to all for the insight.


What position will you hold . They might go for 5 if you would be an inbound Tl


----------



## NightHuntress (May 14, 2020)

rjt44 said:


> Was offered 4 and asked for 5...we shall see. Thanks to all for the insight.


Nice- I’m surprised but congrats to you. Hopefully they’ll give you the $5


----------



## LivingTheDreamIL (May 15, 2020)

It’s possible to get a big pay bump when you promote. When I did, I got a $6.75 raise. It’s definitely worth pushing for.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2020)

soyaxo said:


> I'm not with Target anymore, but I did get a $2 raise with less than six months experience in my new role (Sales Associate -> Department Lead). I was already the highest paid entry-level associate, but I did have 4 years with Target to use to demonstrate my experience. Ask for more.


Are still with them? @soyaxo


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 17, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Are still with them? @soyaxo


Nope, I loved it there, but they restructured because of the pandemic. I left on good terms. I would have stayed if COVID hadn't hit, but I got out of retail for good to become essential!  I make almost $20 an hour now. It was the large department store that is well-known and I was there for a little over a year. The boutique with the sketchy upper management is a different company. I promise I'm not job-hopping! Lol the better job was already lined up and so leaving the boutique after leaving the department store was a very reasonable choice.


----------

